# indoor banked track ? dirt or carpet



## cyoder#9 (Dec 21, 2008)

looking at starting a track in Freeport il! was wondering what everyone perfers... indoor banked track on dirt or carpet? just wondering what the majority of people would rather race on. with the way racing is going these days... please feel free to give your opinion. thanks


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Get in touch with your local crowd and see what it is they want. Asking some dude in Alabama is not really going to help you. 

Now if there is not any racing in your area, ask yourself what type of racing do YOU want to grow in your area. What is it that you are wanting/willing to invest in and maintain?

Either eay, banked is going to be more expensive up front to construct.

Good Luck, we need more tracks!!


----------



## nickbell1390 (Jan 19, 2008)

just a thought keep in mind that dirt takes alot of grooming to keep it nice, carpet is a vacuum before racing deal...dirt needs to be watered, raked, packed, and so forth.


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

*Local Support is KEY!*

Scotts right, You need to look at the local racing scene before you write a check for 5-10 grand. Just to make sure the local support is there to keep everything going. You need to fine out what type of racing, what class of racing is going on around you. Local Club support is always welcomed and needed to facilitate operation, you can't do it all yourself.

Now if there are any indoor tracks in your area, visit them to see what they offer. Also visit any outdoor tracks you'll need to lure these guys as well. The more racers the better it will be for you. 

Tracks:
A good size carpet track can be used for a Oval races, seperate into racing lanes and you have a on road racing course, make some carpet jumps and place them on the on road course and now you can race off road cars, with foam tires. Classes would be most 1/10 & 1/12 scale electrics, 1/10 scale offroad cars & trucks, 1/18 scale electric Cars, trucks. 

A indoor dirt while sounding nice can be a maintenence nightmare. There will be dust everywhere, you'll need to water the track down constantly and work the dirt to keep the surface moist. Also it will limit the racing to off road cars only. When installing make sure there are wheelbarrows, shovels and a BOB Cat front end loader and (4) dump truck loads of dirt.

A Banked carpet oval which would be my favorite, is a nice option but it to would limit the type of racing & racers as well. The racing would be the most exciting for racres and easier to watch for spectators.

But this is where you visits to other facilities will help you out. Depending on what type racing is going in your region, that will dictate what type facility you'll end up with. Back when I opened my indoor track in the 90's, it was easier and not as much diversity in the racing world as today. What ever you decide GOOD LUCK!


----------



## cyoder#9 (Dec 21, 2008)

well there is a track i race at that is 45 min away they have a hobby shop 2 another track an 1 1/2 hours away both flat carpet track. The closest dirt tracks are over 2 hours away but r outdoors.I have been racing 4 18 years and at tracks all around the country ! but never on the dirt indoors or an banked carpet track! pan cars have died off alittle in this area! losi latemodels seem to have taken over!! and off road trucks i was just trying to get ideas!


----------



## pup1970 (Apr 2, 2008)

I am not in your area, but I would think that another carpet track could and probably would hurt the tracks close to you now. A dirt track could bring in a different crowd of people and maybe a few new people that have rc's they play with at home. What ever way you choose, make sure to get the word out and get known. Nothing hurts a track worse than not knowing it is there.


----------



## cyoder#9 (Dec 21, 2008)

pup1970 said:


> I am not in your area, but I would think that another carpet track could and probably would hurt the tracks close to you now. A dirt track could bring in a different crowd of people and maybe a few new people that have rc's they play with at home. What ever way you choose, make sure to get the word out and get known. Nothing hurts a track worse than not knowing it is there.


thanks i think we are going to go with dirt! just have to get some more things lined up!may have a offroad track on the inside just to get more car 2 ! thanks 4 the info!


----------



## jenzorace (Dec 23, 2005)

Murf and craig j would come...


----------

